# Gardasee Anfängertouren mit GPS



## Forstmann (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

ich fahre am kommenden Wochenende mit meiner Freundin an den Gardasee, leider ist ein Pärchen ausgefallen und daher möchte ich mit meiner Freundin doch ein wenig mehr biken als geplant.
ich suche dringend nicht so anspruchsvolle Touren am Gardasee.
Tourenlänge bis 50 Km, Hm bis max. 1000, die Trails sollten S2 nicht überschreiten. Da ich diese Woche noch beruflich unterwegs bin hab ich fast keine Möglichkeit mich durch das Internet noch schlau zu machen und bin dringend auf eure Hilfe angewiesen.

Wäre toll wenn ihr uns ein paar Tourenvorschläge machen könnt, möglichst mit GPS Daten.

Meine Freundin ist noch Anfänger, fährt seit einem jahr MTB und ist im Winter/Frühjahr fast nur auf der Rolle gefahren.... Möglichst sollten es noch schöne Touren sein ..

Ich weiss ich verlange viel aber vielleicht ist uns das Glück hold und ihr habt was für uns

Vielen Dank im voraus

LG Chris


----------



## 4mate (2. Mai 2011)

Flyer für Touren jeglicher Art (Länge, Schwierigkeitsgrad) gibt's vor Ort in jedem guten Hotel.
GPS ist nicht notwendig, alle Strecken sind  beschildert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieUrlauberin (2. Mai 2011)

Der Gardasee ist gross - in welcher Ecke seid ihr denn untergebracht?


----------



## mw.dd (2. Mai 2011)

Forstmann schrieb:


> ...
> ich suche dringend nicht so anspruchsvolle Touren am Gardasee.
> Tourenlänge bis 50 Km, Hm bis max. 1000, die Trails sollten S2 nicht überschreiten....



Nicht anspruchsvolle Anfängertouren oder S2? Das beisst sich nämlich


----------



## Forstmann (3. Mai 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nicht anspruchsvolle Anfängertouren oder S2? Das beisst sich nämlich


Wir sind in Brenzone, sind aber mobil und können immer mit dem Wagen bis zum Startpunkt fahren.
Fahrtechnisch kann Sie max. S2 fahren, deswegen sollten die Touren dieses nicht überschreiten, wenn wir aab und zu mal schieben müssen ist das nicht schlimm. Nicht ansruchsvolle Touren betrifft eher die HM weil Sie ja noch nicht so viel in 2011 gefahren ist.

LG Chris


----------



## Freaky_Styley (3. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> GPS ist nicht notwendig, alle Strecken sind beschildert.


 
 Schwachsinn.

Fahrt ihr im Norden vom Garda-See? Also Torbole, Riva? Die Touren gibt es, gerade auf den einschlägigen GPS-Portalen wie gpsies und gps-tour.info. Das Beste wäre, ihr könnten euch einen Moser-Guide zur Übersicht besorgen, um den Tour-Namen heraus zu bekommen.

Aber Vorsicht: Garda-See ist für einen Anfänger im Norden schon recht steil und dann auch wieder sehr traillastig. Mit der Einschätzung S2 liegst du für eine Anfängerin vollkommen daneben.

Edit: ich sehe gerade, ihr seid in Brenzo. Frag mal Transalbi hier aus dem Forum. Imo schreibt der Bike-Führer für diese Region.
Ansonsten direkt im Routen- und Reise-Forum fragen. Dort sind die Garda-Jünger vertreten.


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Mai 2011)

Sind Frauen da weniger begabt als Männer oder warum staunt ihr alle?


----------



## Freaky_Styley (3. Mai 2011)

Er schreibt oben, dass seine Frau Anfängerin ist. Unten schreibt er, dass sie S2 fahren kann.

Weisst du, was S2 ist?


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Mai 2011)

Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> Er schreibt oben, dass seine Frau Anfängerin ist. Unten schreibt er, dass sie S2 fahren kann.
> 
> Weisst du, was S2 ist?



Ich bin mit der Singletrailskala durchaus vertraut. Und das Anfängerin und S2 ein Widerspruch ist, ist mir auch klar. Mich stört die Erstauntheit die ich bei einigen raus lese. Es gibt bestimmt auch Männer die bei S1 schon absteigen und schieben.


----------



## Freaky_Styley (3. Mai 2011)

Wer staunt denn?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Mai 2011)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Mai 2011)

Nur weil weniger Frauen diesen Sport betreiben, heißt das nicht dass sie auch technisch schlechter sind. Wir sind meist nur vorsichtiger. 



> Ich habe auf den Trails letzte Woche KEINE Frau gesehen, aber jede Menge Männer.
> Beim Scott Nightsprint waren ein paar dabei. Bunte Fahrräder habe ich  einige Frauen schiebend am Festivalgelände gesehen, aber auch da war das  Verhältnis eher so bei 20% höchstens.



Ich habe im Harz letzte Woche einen Mann bei 25% Steigung im Trail schwächeln sehen, wo ich durchziehen konnte, ist das jetzt repräsentativ für alle Männer? 

Ebenso dass einige, wenn man sie bei einem Rennen überholt fast in den (meist Carbon)lenker beißen, weil sie nicht glauben können, dass da gerade eine Frau an ihnen vorbei zieht? 

Zum Glück sind nicht alle so


----------



## TiniTurbine (3. Mai 2011)

War ja klar, dass so ne blöde (sorry!) Anfrage in so ner Diskussion enden muss.....

@Forstmann: Wenn du Reisetipps brauchst, dann schreib das doch an die passende Stelle im Forum. Hier is Ladies only, weisste. Oder denkst du, dass Frauen die besseren geheimen-Biketipps haben? (Was natürlich sein könnte, aber das fänd ich jetzt ganz schön männerfeindlich irgendwie....)


----------



## Freaky_Styley (3. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind nicht alle so


 
Weisst du wirklich was 25% im Uphill-*Trail* bedeuten? Ich meine jetzt nicht 25% Asphalt, sondern Uphill-Trail. Und dort *ziehst* du durch? 

OK, du bist ActionBarbie, aber jetzt staune ich.


----------



## TiniTurbine (3. Mai 2011)

achgottey.
Ich will mich eigentlich in euren Disput nicht einmischen, aber lasst doch jetzt mal die Schwanzvergleiche hier....das bringt doch nix.

Diese Diskussion ist sowas von vorvorgestern....weil: Frauen wissen nicht was Uphill heisst und Frauen können auch nicht einparken, and the other way round.....
Watch dis:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt5KXcUmiGQ"]YouTube        - 7. Sinn - Frau am Steuer[/nomedia]


----------



## Genou (3. Mai 2011)

Forstmann schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> ich fahre am kommenden Wochenende mit meiner Freundin an den Gardasee, leider ist ein Pärchen ausgefallen und daher möchte ich mit meiner Freundin doch ein wenig mehr biken als geplant.
> ich suche dringend nicht so anspruchsvolle Touren am Gardasee.
> ...



Du hättest den Beitrag wohl lieber von Deiner Freundin schreiben lassen, dann hätte es wohl weniger Diskussionen gegeben....


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn man ein Anfänger mit Talent UND Respekt ist, kann man durchaus S2 fahren - muss man aber nicht  

Wenn sie sich sicher ist, dass sie es fahren kann -machen!
Sobald sie sich in irgendeiner Art und Weise unsicher ist - ABSTEIGEN!!!

Mehr Möglichkeiten gibt's nicht 

Und Kondition ist dabei wieder n ganz anderes Thema. Wenn man n Auto hat, kann man sich auch viele Hm sparen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forstmann (3. Mai 2011)

Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> Er schreibt oben, dass seine Frau Anfängerin ist. Unten schreibt er, dass sie S2 fahren kann.
> 
> Weisst du, was S2 ist?




Hallo ja, ich weiss was S2 ist ... ich schrieb max S 2 meine Freundin hat beim Berg runter fahren keine grosse Angst und stellt sich auch sehr geschickt dabei an, aussserdem habe geschrieben dass es bis max. S 2 gehen sollte und wir uns nicht zu schade sind auch mal zu schieben wenn oder tragen wenn man dafür ne schöne Aussicht geniessen kann.
Vielleicht hätte ich schreiben sollen max. 1000 Hm aber dann wären fragen gekommen, welche S klasse kann Sie denn fahren???
Habe ich alles geschrieben aber ich denke auf meine Frage bekomme ich hier sehr oft irgendwelchen Gegenfragen ob und wie sich was beisst oder auch nicht ... Ich fahre schon jahrelang MTB und ich denke ich weiss was ich meiner Freundin zutrauen kann oder auch nicht, im Moment sind es eher die konditionellen Problemen als die S Trailprobleme wobei wie gesagt das max. S 2 nicht überstiegen werden sollte
Alle anderen die mir behilflich waren danke ich vielmals ...

Danke


----------



## Forstmann (3. Mai 2011)

Nachdem ich jetzt wirklich hier jedes Wort gelesen habe möchte ich das Ganze jetzt beenden
mag keine Tipps mehr haben, möchte mich noch unter anderem bei Jana für den vernünftigen Beitrag, als ich vor einem Jahr mit ihr zum ersten mal gefahren bin war ich überrascht was sie technisch so alles drauf hat, Sie ist Trails gefahren bei denen meine Freunde jahrelang, sagen wir mal nicht das Grausen hatten aber einen gehörigen Respekt und wenn es ihr zu steil wurde dann ist sie abgestiegen und hat geschoben.
Sie ist recht vernünftig und weiss was sie tut

Meine Frage war klar gestellt aber scheinbar wird hier alles in Frage gestellt, und wenn mal ein Kilometer S2 kommt den wir (Sie) nicht fahren kann dann wird eben geschoben oder getragen, vielleicht hätte ich noch dazu schreiben sollen dass wir viel wandern ....grins

Wohl irgendwie hier falsch hingeraten ...egal

Wünsche Euch ganz viel Spass beim Biken und nehmt hier weiterhin jedem die Freude ne normale Frage zu stellen und so viele Gegenfragen zu bekommen...Gähn bin müde ... werde wohl gleich vom Gardasee träumen ....diedeldum diedeldei


----------



## mw.dd (3. Mai 2011)

Forstmann schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Frage war klar gestellt ...



Ich entschuldige mich hiermit dafür, aus Deinem Anfangspost weder die tollen fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten Deiner Freundin (offensichtlich ein Naturtalent), Eure Wanderleidenschaft noch Deine jahrelange MTB-Erfahrung herausgelesen zu haben und daher einen Widerspruch vermutete, wo anscheinend keiner ist.

Um Dir vielleicht doch noch zu helfen: In Malcesine fährt eine Gondelbahn auf den Monte Baldo; von dort lassen sich einige schöne Sachen fahren und man spart viele Höhenmeter/Kondition. Vor Ort gibt es auch Karten, wo diesbezügliche Tourenvorschläge eingezeichnet sind. Ansonsten nochmal im Reiseforum/Gardaseethread nachfragen, dort sind die Spezialisten.


----------



## Forstmann (4. Mai 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich hiermit dafür, aus Deinem Anfangspost weder die tollen fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten Deiner Freundin (offensichtlich ein Naturtalent), Eure Wanderleidenschaft noch Deine jahrelange MTB-Erfahrung herausgelesen zu haben und daher einen Widerspruch vermutete, wo anscheinend keiner ist.
> 
> Um Dir vielleicht doch noch zu helfen: In Malcesine fährt eine Gondelbahn auf den Monte Baldo; von dort lassen sich einige schöne Sachen fahren und man spart viele Höhenmeter/Kondition. Vor Ort gibt es auch Karten, wo diesbezügliche Tourenvorschläge eingezeichnet sind. Ansonsten nochmal im Reiseforum/Gardaseethread nachfragen, dort sind die Spezialisten.


Ich danke Dir .... werde nachschauen ... habe mir heute Abend im Hotel einen Leitung für Netz genommen und hab dann bei GPS Tours nachgeschaut und bin fündig geworden ... trotzdem danke an alle hier
Sorry dass ich vielleicht hier falsch war
LG Chris


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. Mai 2011)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> achgottey.
> Frauen wissen nicht was Uphill heisst und Frauen können auch nicht einparken, and the other way round.....
> Watch dis:YouTube        - 7. Sinn - Frau am Steuer



Stimmt , wie konnte ich das nur vergessen!


----------



## Forstmann (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wir waren am Gardasee und hatten gutes Wetter bis auf einen Tag.
Haben drei Touren gemacht, die erste war Ponale hoch, lässt sich ja super fahren, tolle Ausblicke, kaum Biker unterwegs in der Zeit, danach rund um den Ledrosee und wieder runter, zweite Tour war der Tremalzo, allerdings mit Start am Ledrosee, bei der Abfahrt haben wir etwas länger gebraucht, zum einen wegen der schönen Aussicht und zum anderen weil meine Freundin vorsichtiger fährt als ich, also es nicht fliegen lässt, was mir manchmal ein paar Kratzer einbringen tut, lach, dritte Tour war ein Höhenweg zwischen Brenzo und Garda. Es war traumhaft dort ....
Ab und wann musste meine Freundin schieben, berg hoch aber nur bei den ganz steilen Rampen.

S2 Trails sind wir somit dann auch nicht gefahren, aber diese Touren können Anfänger mit einem Jahr Bikeerfahrung schon ganz gut fahren
So nun ist das Thema von meiner Seite hier beendet
Liebe Grüsse Chris & Claudia


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Juni 2011)

Schön, das es schön war . S2 hin oder her!


----------

